# libinput touchpad (Synaptics) how to?



## tedbell (Feb 22, 2019)

Hi,
I see that xf86-input-synaptics is being depreciated. Is there a how-to on how to set my touchpad up with libinput? I can't find anything in the wiki. The old driver works but I can't get two-finger scrolling or right-click tapping. 
Thanks


----------

